# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  List the name of women using Ubuntu

## iocustheoda

Hi girls,


recently, someone reply this back to me:





> We all know that females don't exist on the internet, especially in Linux forums.



So, I decided to list the women using Ubuntu. Write your nickname here and your webpage as url when clicked on the nickname. I'll start first.


1.iocustheoda

----------


## bapoumba

.o/

You can add macogw and elizabeth.

----------


## albandy

I'm a man, but my boss (a woman) uses ubuntu.

----------


## elizabeth

There is a whole Profiles page on our wiki page:

http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Profiles

----------


## iocustheoda

> There is a whole Profiles page on our wiki page:
> 
> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Profiles


Thanks! And who says women can't handle computer? :Wink: 

It's just like handling men: you don't understand sometimes how they work, but you'll get around one way or another. :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Bearly Able

I'm Lesley and I'm a female Ubuntu user.  I've also just installed Xubuntu for an elderly female friend.

----------


## chriskin

i can't say i am a woman , but it is true that i know 4 female users of ubuntu, ranging from 18 to 25 years old

----------


## TravisNewman

My wife uses it

----------


## eljalill

I am a woman. But I don't have a webpage... well, at least not a real one.

----------


## Ms_Angel_D

Hi guys Angel Here, Check My Sig  :Wink:

----------


## ronnyroll

yah, they are there, actually it is wrong conclusion that women are not on internet.

----------


## oxf

> yah, they are there, actually it is wrong conclusion that women are not on internet.



Yes we are here! 

I often wonder if we need a profile thingy to indicate gender. I don't usually get too upset about it but there is an assupmtion that by default I'm a guy. 
I would prefer that not to be the case.

Caitlin

----------


## icypunkpixie

*pokes the thread with a stick*

Female computer science major here... My name's Mike -- been running Ubuntu for about three years now, since 11.04. I'm my family's resident tech support and Linux geek. From all of this, the common assumption is that I'm a dude. People are generally surprised to see little ol' me, a 5-foot skinny chick with purple hair.  :Smile:

----------


## belkinsa

Welcome Mike!  Is that a nick to something?

----------


## mastablasta

> yah, they are there, actually it is wrong conclusion that women are not on internet.





> Yes we are here! 
> 
> I often wonder if we need a profile thingy to indicate gender. I don't usually get too upset about it but there is an assupmtion that by default I'm a guy. 
> I would prefer that not to be the case.
> 
> Caitlin


all this is probably from the fact that English langauge is used mostly on the internet. while in our langauge you can quickly see who is a woman and who is not (well unless they purposley masquarade themselves as members of opposite sex).

----------


## PaulW2U

> I often wonder if we need a profile thingy to indicate gender.


I actually thought that there was one but I've checked and there isn't. Or may be it's been disabled by the admins.

I wonder if people here also make assumptions about age and looks as they apparently do about gender?

----------


## Zoe_Gambrell

> Hi girls,
> 
> 
> recently, someone reply this back to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2.granma4jc

----------


## Zoe_Gambrell

granma4jc 
Cottontown, TN
Zoe Baker Gambrell on Facebook, only web page I have.  :Smile: 
*OS:* Ubuntu 12.04 running on Virtual Box in Windows 7
*CPU:* AMD Athlon 1.80 Ghz|| *RAM:* 2GB DDR3||*Display:* nVidia GeForce 6150SE nForce 430

----------


## Elfy

> I actually thought that there was one but I've checked and there isn't.


There isn't  :Smile: 




> Or may be it's been disabled by the admins.


Nope - no disabling of anything like this going on at all  :Smile:

----------


## s1wood

s1wood  also known as Susan. 
Been using Linux for about 6 years.

I use a gender neutral username because when I was using my full name (not on this forum) I got some unpleasant spam coming in.

----------


## hardkhora

I know women who use Ubuntu...my wife, but I hope this thread hasn't lead to anyone getting random communications from guys....those can get creepy fast.

----------


## david98

My fiancée uses Ubuntu she seen me using it a few years back and since she saw how easy it is to use and maintain. She installed it on her laptop and desktop she loves it so much she bought a Linux bible book to learn more she said she would never go back to using windows and she prefers it to a mac also. It's jus a myth that Linux is for geeky men my fiancée is a proper girly girl and far from a geek. Am even convincing my mam to convert as it's less hassle once you sort the graphics card issues out. So bottom line is women love Buntu just as much as men

----------


## cluelesswonder

cluelesswonder!
female+ubuntu since 2012 (mint since 2011)  :Smile: 

Blog

----------


## Mighty_Travels

I don't know many women who use Ubuntu, but *shouts from rooftop* I do, I do, I do  :Smile: 

I can't believe we have our own forum thread  :Smile: 

 :Popcorn:  *got the popcorn, now settling down on the couch to catch up...




http://www.mightytravels.com

----------


## Tazmagor

Taz here. Complete newbie. Frend installed Ubuntu for me and now Im trying to familiarise myself with it. 
Hit a few snags along the way but determined to fix them!!  :Surprised:

----------


## s.fox

> Taz here. Complete newbie. Frend installed Ubuntu for me and now Im trying to familiarise myself with it. 
> Hit a few snags along the way but determined to fix them!!


Welcome to the forum  :Smile:

----------


## RCheesley

Hi folks,

I've been tinkering with Linux in one form or another for about 10 years, but only really started using it when one of my team challenged me to swap my laptop OS for Linux in exchange for him learning my speciality (Joomla) to redesign his website ... the rest as they say is history!

I run a business specialising in open source, and we mostly run *ubuntu, CentOS and debian distributions on our office machines & servers.  I'm pretty much a gui-based person but learning bits and bobs when I have to!

I am not a coder (I know enough to break code, but that's about it!) but I am quite involved with the Joomla project (I'm on the Community Leadership Team) and my main areas of speciality are marketing, SEO, optimisation, and being rather fussy about grammar and spelling  :Wink:   I speak at events and conferences on behalf of Joomla but also speak about women in technology, open source, and other related topics.  I love meeting and talking to people so thought I would pop in here and say hello!

I use Kubuntu on my machines currently, with servers running CentOS and Debian which I manage.

Hoping to get involved a bit more so if I can help with anything give me a shout. 

I do have a website here.

Ruth

----------


## maria5

I use Ubuntu on my netbook. I'm using it along with an android tablet and android phone. I've been using it even more intensely ever since a few weeks ago my Windows Vista laptop suffered death by, err... screwdriver.

I don't have a notable website.

----------


## piperbarb

piperbarb

Been using Ubuntu since 2011.  Started using Linux in 1994.

----------


## sewbiz

I am very frugal so when my son introduced me to Linux I was thrilled. I knew it was something I would love. Windows asks for money at 
every turn you take to add an upgrade or new program or to tweak something you already have. I love problem solving and am very
analytical so I can handle the time it takes to fix an issue. I'm addicted to Linux. I will never go back to Windows OS. Now a Trusty Tar gal (Ubuntu 14.04).

----------


## sewbiz

> I use Ubuntu on my netbook. I'm using it along with an android tablet and android phone. I've been using it even more intensely ever since a few weeks ago my Windows Vista laptop suffered death by, err... screwdriver.
> 
> I don't have a notable website.


Facebook page works! It is fun to see other women users of Linux.

----------


## lori2

Ubuntu noob here, taking an Edx course to help familiarize myself with Linux. Loving it so far! <3

----------


## Sikorka

Hello  :Smile:  My name is Maria I use Ubuntu since 2010. I love this OS  :Smile:

----------


## roro-naruto

I am using ubuntu since 1 month  :Smile:

----------

